# A reminder about rope perches/toys



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*I am re-posting this from the Five Grey Parrots FB page, this is not mine(!), but I thought I would share it.*



> _Message from Gordon Childs: A friend bought her little Cockatiel around last night saying he was trying to vomit and shaking his head furiously. As we watched we could see what looked like strands of material in his mouth. We found out that he had a rope perch in his cage. I sat up late with him to see if I could pull out the rope strands. By 11:00 today I have managed to pull out quite a bit (as you can see in the picture). He appears to be a bit happier now and is eating but looks a bit tired from his ordeal. Hoping he pulls through as his owner really loves him. Please be aware of the dangers in your little friends cages._


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for this post, I was going to get a rope perch for Birdie but I definitely won't get one now.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my!!! Frisbee loves rope perches although I've never seen him pulling any apart but I'm going to go inspect every rope in their room now for signs of chewing! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Just ordered a couple rope perches yesterday, and my birds love the one we have now, daaang. I've never seen them chewing on it, and there are no threads loose but thanks for the information. I'll definitely be keeping a close eye out for any sort of wear and tear on the rope that they could attempt to eat. That's scary though, I can't believe that poor bird ate that much of it!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

karendh said:


> Thank you for this post, I was going to get a rope perch for Birdie but I definitely won't get one now.


You still can. But we just need to be careful and make sure there are no loose strands they can swallow and choke on. They are very soothing to their feet and easy to grip. 

It's always good to be reminded on this sort of thing


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

This is the reason why I always do a visual and tactile check of every perch, toy and nest in every cage every day. If you find they are chewing something, remove it and replace it. I have had no problem with my birds eating threads or fabirc. I have three rope cable boings and each cage has t least one rope cable perch for relief of food stress. I have more trouble with the birds who have happy hut type nests chewing fabric, however. I have been removing these nests and replacing them with nest boxes for the birds' safety.

The biggest danger is that because the threads and fabric bunch together in the gut, you do not see any threads or fabric in the feces until suddenly your bird has an impacted gut and dies.


----------

